# FDA's Mercury Ruling Defies ALL Scientific Reasoning



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mind boggling. http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...y-Harmless.aspx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can't find any listings for corporate donations; but here is a list of the recipients (all Democrats, if that matters) for a series of small donations made by the CEO of Henry Schein, Inc. I can't imagine that $35000 would swing the FDA by the tail; but I am open to any and all conspiracy theories.http://fundrace.huffingtonpost.com/neighbo...p;fname=StanleyJust to be fair and balanced, Henry Schein also contributes to the search for an AIDS vaccine. http://www.iavi.org/news-center/Pages/Pres...aspx?pubID=2973Just another question for my dentist, next time I see her.Gotta go watch Serena, now&#8230;Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah Patman I saw this and actually wondered if there was some error! Bizarre finding if you ask me. But..?? I think it is still wise to discuss this with your dentist.BQ


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

BQ said:


> Yeah Patman I saw this and actually wondered if there was some error! Bizarre finding if you ask me. But..?? I think it is still wise to discuss this with your dentist.BQ


I just finished removing all my silver-mercury filling 2weeks ago. My dentist and I are on the same wave length when it come to how dangerous mercury is.FDA is just covering their butts. If it they said it was dangerous then alot of people could be sueing alot of rich people for all thier health problems.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is some more good reading. More info in the linkhttp://www.naturalnews.com/026822_mercury_...y_fillings.html


> Any scientific credibility the FDA might have been clinging to in these last few years has now disintegrated with the agency's recent announcement that after reviewing 200 scientific studies, it has concluded mercury fillings are safe for human health! This ruling, as you'll read below, further demonstrates how the FDA is a rogue federal agency that respects no law and frequently operates in direct violation of the law.Case in point: Last year Consumers for Dental Choice (www.ToxicTeeth.org) sued the FDA over the issue of mercury fillings. A court settlement required the FDA to remove from its website statements about mercury fillings being "safe" and, instead, to publish this statement: "Dental amalgams contain mercury, which may have neurotoxic effects on the nervous systems of developing children and fetuses."That statement stayed on the FDA's website for several months. But that page has now been removed from the FDA's website (http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/P...), returning no results. The FDA also deleted a "question and answer" page from its website that discussed the health risk of mercury fillings.Instead, the FDA now posts a press release stating that the levels of mercury "released by dental amalgam fillings are not high enough to cause harm in patients." (http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsr...)


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 21, 2009)

I had to have my Number # 3 tooth refilled 2 weeks ago. The dentist put in a new filling. I had alot of pain for afew days , as it was a deepr cavity. He called to check on me , and he said the Filling was really good. I asked what it was > he said Mercury.I almost dropped the dang phone . I said YOU PUT IN WHAT ?I told him Mercury is Dangerous.He said NO it is not , the New Mercury fillings that they use have the most minute amount of Mercury in them and they are Not dangerous at all. Yes the old style fillings were as it was a heavier concentrate of Mercury.I jumped all over him , so he is going to take it back out , and replace it for Free , since I wasn't told it was Mercury.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Make sure he uses proper remove protocals or have him paid the bill for a dentist who is properly equiped. If he just drills it out you could be exposed to all the mercury that is in the tooth.


----------

